

Tunnel your Android traffic over ssh - mjgoins
http://lifehacker.com/5799888/ssh-tunnel-is-the-easiest-way-to-tunnel-on-your-android-device

======
bcl
The article mentions skipping around the Great Firewall, or accessing services
only available in certain countries. To me the benefit would be that the phone
company or whatever local wifi I am using couldn't log my traffic. You may
lose out on some services using geoip for your location, but the tradeoff is
acceptable to me.

------
EwanG
Doesn't this presume that the app vendor can be trusted not to be intercepting
your traffic?

~~~
eli
You could build it yourself from the source?
<http://code.google.com/p/sshtunnel/>

At some point you gotta trust someone though.

~~~
swdunlop
Well, if you can't trust Ken Thompson, who can you trust?

<http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

------
AJ007
Anyone else trying to read lifehacker without JS?

